# Ultimate X Pics



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm having problems getting the other pics reduced to the right size. Bear with me.........................Dave


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Lets try this one............


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Lets try this one. Had to cut off bottom cam.............


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Dave,

I sent you an e-mail. I can re-size the pics for you if you want.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Dave;

A little blurry...but I like the clean lines!

-CG


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Looks like a great bow Dave.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*I Like It*

Love the deflex risers. That looks like its going to be one deluxe dot bow! What are the cams like???
Jbird


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Jbird;

Wedel cams, the same as on the Bowman Accuriser II. A shoot-through dual cam like the Fury-X, but with drawlength adjustability.

-CG


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*WoW!*

This ought to be a killer bow with deflex riser, Barnsdale limbs, and Fury X type cams. Will it require a second morgage on the house? LOL
Can it be built without the built in overdraw or can it be removed?
Don't care for over draws inside or outside.

Jbird


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Dave, 

Here is a smaller picture....the resolution is better, but the size is smaller. You may want to check your digital camera and make sure you are using a high quality setting in order to bring out more detail. E-mail me if you have question.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*picture*

.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

full bow pic


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks Jon, My camera doesn't work to good.
Jbird, I hope you don't need a 2nd morgage, but my final costs aren't in, so who knows.........I'll know more this week.....Dave


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Looks like a nice bow. Well done!


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Everyone that knows me very well knows that I'm a staunch fury X guy, but I will say that those wedels w/ draw stops have the most solid wall of any cam I've pulled back! Bar none!
I havent actually shot any, but I paid Stewarts booth a visit in KC.
If you gatta have a wall, these things are the cats meow.

Sean

PS, Everyone already knows Daves limbs are awesome so I didnt feel the need to plug them.


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice looking rig, Dave! Great job so far! Pinwheel 12


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Dave,

Lloyd had utilized different diameter string tracks on the wheels to counteract the off center draw inherent in any bow.

With the Wedel cams, are you doing the same thing, lowering the center on the handle, building stagger in the limbs, or a combination thereof.

Does the handle have relief above the thumb and first finger area to allow the thumb and fingers to relax upward. It looks that way in the picture but I cannot see for sure.

Did I read somewhere that there will be 42 and 46 ATA available?

What will be BH be with the 46? 10 inches?

How about letoff? Jbird thinks I want 30% but that is not correct. 50 to 55 percent would be fine.

Have you written the machine program for LH yet?

Looks good, Dave.


----------



## archerynut02 (Jul 28, 2002)

sweet any idea on a price with the weddel cams and is the over draw still removeable.........


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

*Can't Wait*

Looks real nice Dave. Please put my name on the list for a new one.

When will they be available? Are you going to keep the Red Man logo?

I shot a Red Man bow with Wedel cams during the 01/02 winter and I loved it. This year I'm shooting Loyd's stock system with 56% let-off. It's a tough choice ...


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Jim,
I am using the WEDEL MAX cams just the way that Stewart makes them. I have no plans to change them in any way.
The original wheel that Lyod used will still be available. I have plans to produce a shoot through version of same. That should happen in the next 6 months.
I think that the riser has the releif that you want. I have not changed the geometry from Loyds' original.
Yes, I will make the original(CLASSIC) bows in 42" and 46". 
The ULTIMATE X will be available in custom lengths. 40" to 46" to maximize the effective use of the WEDEL cam that the customer needs. (within reason and my OK)
The brace height on a 42" bow will be between 8" - 8.75". The brace on the 46" bow will fall between 9' - 10'. All this varies depending on the wheel/cam choice.
Let off is an average 58% on the original RM wheels. You have some choices on the WEDEL cam. 55% to 65%. 
LH are being set up this week.

Archerynut02,
I don't have all my final costs in, so prices arn't yet available. 
Yes the OD is still removeable.

CAPO, 
I should have bows to deliver in the next month or there abouts. 
The RM logo will no longer be available. The model formerly called a RM will be the "CLASSIC"
The ULTIMATE X will have the WEDEL MAX cams on the same riser...................................Dave


----------



## bowjob (Mar 11, 2003)

*sweet indeed....*

Jot me down for 1 too Dave... I'll be ready when you (they) are.

I've been waiting oh so patiently for this  


bowjob


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Tony,

I was waiting to see when you would chime in on this thread  Looks like exactly what you want.


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Grip*

The grip angle on Barnsdale's bow is very comfortable. I shoot the Ultimate X with my index fingre lightly touching my thumb and my middle fingre tucked along the side. This bow looks, feels, and shoots great. I passed my bow around today at a Local Archery shop, Everybody who shot it liked it. (5 different people.)

I am having the time of my life shooting this bow, best part is the workmanship is eyecandy!!!! This bow is Forgiving, smooth and fast.


Good job Dave, Thanks Again, And thank You for bringing Custom Back into Archery!!!! The custom painted bows are a blast from the past,and very cool!!!!


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thank you Jamie, I'm glad that you like your new Ultimate X. Shoot straight--------------------> Dave


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Beautiful Bow, Dave!*

Dave,

Very awesome bow you're building!
I have an original Red Man and think highly of it but you have taken the craftsmanship to a much higher level than that of the original.
You're going to put some sales hurt on lots of the other manufacturers bows with your new custom bow.
Best of luck with it.
Looks like you have a winner on your hands.

Jbird, the overdraw is removeable.


Sag.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi Dave, just to let you know that my wife Fiona won the Spring Classic Fita last weekend.I have a nice picture of her with your Custom limbs on her Mach-5. She saw your new bow and was taken by the blue riser. Does it come in 25-26" draw lenghts with the new cams? and kinda wondering about the cost.


Sean


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Ultimate X*

Ultimate X


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Ultimate X*

Ultimate X


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Ultimate X*

Ultimate X


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Ultimate X*

Ultimate X


----------

